# Un script pour ouvrir et fermer une application



## Thierry GEFARD (28 Février 2003)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise une base de données sous 4D serveur pour la compta professionnelle sur un G3 400 Mhz bleu sous OS 9.22 qui fait serveur. 

La sauvegarde des postes clients est assurée par retrospect entre midi et deux mais pour sauvegarder la compta sous 4 D il faut quitter 4D. A ce jour je n'ai pas de sauvegarde automatique de la compta. 
Ceux qui ont développé notre compta sous 4 D n'ont pas voulu installerd backup car ils craignent qu'elle vienne pertuber le fonctionnement de leur développement. 

Je pensais donc utiliser un script d'applescript qui à une certaine heure de la nuit fasse quitter 4D (pour que retrospect puisse sauvegarder 4d) et à une certaine heure fasse rouvrir 4D de façon qu'à l'ouverture des bureaux la compta soit prête. 

Problème : je n'y connais pas grand chose en applescript. 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? 
merci


----------



## predateur (12 Mars 2003)

Salut,

Si ca t'interresse j'ai 6 tomes s'appelant "Guide_AppleScript_tome_x.pdf".
Ca peut permettre d'avoir 2 ou 3 notions d'AppleScript perso je l'ai ai pas lue mais ca a l'air complet.

donne moi ton e-mail et je t'envoie toutes la série compressée (612 Ko).

PS : Envoie moi un mail car je vient pas souvent sur le forum.
predateur@mac-fan.fr.st


----------

